#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  What are the reason for Crawl Error?

## Bhavya

Before we aim to rank our website at the of search results, we need to make sure that search engine can crawl and index our website content.When search engines can't open a web page or move from one web page to another, it's become unable to index the content on the SERP. This issue is known as crawl errors. But why is this Crawl Error happening? What are the reason for it?

----------


## Katren

> Before we aim to rank our website at the of search results, we need to make sure that search engine can crawl and index our website content.When search engines can't open a web page or move from one web page to another, it's become unable to index the content on the SERP. This issue is known as crawl errors. But why is this Crawl Error happening? What are the reason for it?


Before we talk about this, I wanna clarify one-thing from your end? Are you able to understand the meaning of Crawl Errors? once you cleared, we can go for the next question.

----------


## Bhavya

> Before we talk about this, I wanna clarify one-thing from your end? Are you able to understand the meaning of Crawl Errors? once you cleared, we can go for the next question.


Yeah I knew about crawl error, When a search engine unable to reach a web page or pages in a website it's called as crawl error. Now can tell me the reasons for crawl error?

----------


## Katren

> Yeah I knew about crawl error, When a search engine unable to reach a web page or pages in a website it's called as crawl error. Now can tell me the reasons for crawl error?


Yes, sure, Let me explain to you why the crawl errors are happening, Mainly two reasons are there to happening the crawl errors:



Crawl-errors.jpg

*Site errors:* Including all the crawl errors that are related to your entire site. if you are receiving any site errors from your Google search console, you should know what kind of site errors you are receiving, like.


– DNS Errors
– Server errors
– Robots failure


*URL errors:* It means, Google bot is unable to access a specific URL not your overall site.


– Like 404 errors


all the errors will come to you Google Search Console, these errors are reported on a URL-by-URL basis in the Index Coverage section.

----------


## Bhavya

Thanks for this explanation Katren, Can please explain me what is DNS error? How can we fix it?

----------

